# What's the right size tube for mouse?



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

If only this fella did a little research in the forums. That must be 1632's. Improper match!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I think those are red file bands.

Here is another approach.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's not the strength of the bands that failed here . It's the surface area concept of the nail board . He used too many nails to impale the mouse .


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the cannon mousetrap,,,,Hillarious!!!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The snap of a trap or cap. Never inflict a fate that you would not wish to suffer. Lights on/Lights out for all.


----------



## anon (Mar 12, 2021)

trial of style over substance. there are so many effective traps, not such a quirk, pointless, unnecessary suffering


----------

